# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Интересные бесполезные факты

## Irina

* Стенд для фотографирования с отверстиями для лица (рук) называется тантамареска.
    * Белое вино можно приготовить из винограда любого цвета.
    * Васаби в наших ресторанах делают из хрена, горчицы, специй и зеленого пищевого красителя
    * Если вы боитесь попасть молотком по пальцу, держите гвоздь прищепкой.
    * Расстояние можно измерять чем угодно. Например кирпичами: длина 25 см (ширина 12, высота 6,5) или спичечными коробками: 5 см.
    * Оценки в дневнике прекрасно удаляются расколотой лампочкой. При сколе образуется две половинки - острая и тупая. Острой можно аккуратно срезать даже текст с газеты, не повредив ее.
    * Снег начинает скрипеть под ногами при температуре земли ниже -23 градусов (он уже не тает, а трескается). Если температура опустится ниже еще на 5 градусов - замерзнет 40-градусная водка.
    * Если на компакт-диске не читается небольшой фрагмент, есть шанс прочитать его, намочив диск и насухо вытерев. И сразу после этого повторить попытку.
    * Днем звезды из колодца увидеть нельзя. Чтобы там ни писал Мураками.
    * Правильнее говорить не «аватар», а «аватара» (нисхождение Бога в более низкие сферы бытия с определённой целью).
    * Кориандр - это семена кинзы.
    * Просмотр передачи Малахов+ приводит к дислексии и слабоумию.
    * Расстояние до грозы можно определить по количеству секунд, которые проходят с того момента, когды вы видите молнию, до того момента, когда вы слышите звук. 3 секунды = 1 километр (upd. при ударе молнии, возникает звуковая волна не обычного типа, так называемая взрывная волна. Ее скорость, может достигать 12-14 км/с. Поэтому метод для молнии - неверен).
    * Растворимый кофе - порошок практически без запаха. Ароматизатор в него добавляют позднее.
    * Ferret Competition. Это не бега хорьков. Совсем нет. Это когда несколько человек надевают белые штаны, связанные внизу. Побеждает тот, кто сможет поместить в эти штаны как можно больше ЖИВЫХ хорьков. Нижнее белье любого вида надевать запрещается. Кстати, штаны только поначалу белые, потому что они довольно скоро становятся красными, хорькам ведь там неудобно, и они вовсю кусаются и царапаются.
    * Hony soit qui mal y pense. Это то, что написано на гербе Великобритании. Вместе с фразой «Dieu et mon droit». Первое можно перевести приблизительно как «Да будет презрен тот, кто плохо об этом подумает». О чем, об ЭТОМ (обозначенное словом «y»), я сказать затрудняюсь, может быть о гербе, может о чем-нибудь другом  По этому поводу есть байка. Во время судебного заседания один из свидетелей произнес эту фразу. Судья не понял фразы и подумал, что это какое-то ругательство. И наказал беднягу десятью днями тюрьмы за неуважение к суду.

У древних греков кроме главного бога времени Хроноса был еще по крайней мере один бог, которого звали Кайрос. Кайрос был не просто богом времени, а различных его аспектов, например, ощущения времени.

Поэтому различают хронологическое время, отмеряемое строго по часам, и кайрологическое. Например, если вы идете каждый день обедать в 13:00, это по хронологическому времени, а если идете, когда проголодаетесь - это по кайрологическому. То же самое можно сказать про сон.

Дети во многом отличаются от нас тем, что живут по кайрологическому времени. Они не подстраиваются под время, наоборот - время подстраивается под них 

    * В 1788 году Наполеон, будучи поручиком, пытался поступить на русскую службу, но получил отказ руководившего набором волонтёров для участия в войне с Турцией генерал-поручика Заборовского. Буквально за месяц до прошения Наполеона был издан указ о принятии иноземцев на службу чином ниже, на что Наполеон не согласился.
    * Человеческий организм переваривает молоко благодаря особому ферменту - лактазе. Изначально он вырабатывался только в организме грудных детей, чтобы пить материнское молоко. Однако некоторые люди имели «дефект», благодаря которому фермент вырабатывался их кишечником всю жизнь. Именно способность пить молоко дала им конкурентное преимущество среди жителей Северной Европы, ощущавших недостаток кальция и витамина D. И они сами, и их потомство были здоровее. Постепенно этот ген распространился среди всех жителей Северной Европы. А у китайцев, аборигенов Америки, Австралии и Восточной Африки, коренных народов Севера этот ген не появился, поэтому они не пьют молоко.
    * В конце 1991 года с новогодним обращением к народу была полная неразбериха. Горбачёв формально был президентом СССР, но уже ничего не решал. Ельцин 31 декабря успел напиться и тоже был не в состоянии поздравлять. Почётную роль предложили Михаилу Задорнову, который был ведущим «Голубого огонька». Сатирик выступал в прямом эфире и так увлёкся, что проговорил на минуту дольше. Ради него задержали бой курантов.

За годы Великой Отечественной войны Исаакиевский собор ни разу не был подвергнут прямому артобстрелу - только однажды снаряд попал в западный угол собора. По предположениям военных причина в том, что немцы использовали самый высокий купол города как ориентир для пристрелки. Неизвестно, руководствовалось ли этим предположением руководство города, когда решило спрятать в подвале собора ценности из других музеев, которые не успели вывезти до начала блокады. Но в результате и здание, и ценности благополучно сохранились.

    * В Корее взросление человека на год происходит не в день рождения, а 1 января. Когда рождается ребёнок, его возраст автоматически считается один год, а 1 января следующего года ему становится 2 года. Учителям и воспитателям маленьких детей важно уточнять, какой возраст им сказали - корейский или западный.
    * Продажи пива «Балтика» в Великобритании начались в 2003 году, при этом данная марка позиционировалась на рынке как суперпремиальная и продавалась по цене $6-7 за пол-литровую бутылку, на 15% дороже бутылки пива «Гиннесс».
    * Название компании 1С было вначале названием её собственной поисковой программы: не более 1С (одной секунды) требовалось для получения требуемой информации.
    * Сталь для американских спутников, измеряющих космическую радиацию, пришлось добывать из затонувшего в 1919 году корабля «Кронпринц Вильгельм», поскольку радиационный фон от стали, изготовленной после 1945 года, слишком велик.
    * В общественных библиотеках средневековой Европы книги приковывались к полкам цепями. Такие цепи были достаточно длинны для того, чтобы снять книгу с полки и прочитать, но не давали вынести книгу за пределы библиотеки. Эта практика была распространена вплоть до 18 века, что было обусловлено большой ценностью каждого экземпляра книги.
    * В 1982 году шахматная федерация ФРГ после многолетних попыток добилась от министерства финансов признания шахмат «полезным видом спорта, имеющим воспитательное значение» (что позволило федерации получить налоговые льготы). Решающим аргументом явилась цитата из письма прусского короля Фридриха Великого: «Шахматы воспитывают склонность к самостоятельному мышлению». Конец этой фразы, который федерация предпочла не приводить, гласил: "… а потому не следует их поощрять".
    * В начале 19 века у берегов Японии затонуло судно с дорогим корейским фарфором. Весь груз оказался на дне, причем на такой глубине, что ныряльщикам было до него не достать. Почти через сто лет одному рыбаку пришла в голову идея использовать осьминогов для подъёма фарфора со дна. К осьминогам привязывали верёвки и опускали. Через небольшой промежуток времени, когда осьминог находил себе убежище в одной из ваз, тянули за верёвку. Осьминог цепко хватался за то, что считал своим убежищем, и его вместе с грузом поднимали наверх.
    * Англичанин Гораций де Вир Коул прославился как знаменитый шутник. Одной из лучших его шуток стала раздача билетов в театре. Раздав строго определённые места лысым мужчинам, он добился того, что вместе эти лысые черепа с балкона читались как бранное слово.
    * Все израильские почтовые марки с обратной стороны смазаны кошерным клеем.
    * При съёмках голлливудского фильма «Мохаммед - посланник божий» режиссёр должен был соблюсти запрет ислама на изображение пророка и воспроизведение его речи. Все сцены с участием Мохаммеда были сняты от лица пророка и были немыми, а сказанные им слова повторяли другие герои фильма в других сценах.
    * Запах мокрой земли, который мы чувствуем после дождя, - это органическое вещество геосмин, которое вырабатывают живущие на поверхности земли цианобактерии и актинобактерии.
    * В 1820 году в Бразилии спонтанная мутация на одном из кустов апельсинового дерева привела к появлению апельсинов без косточек, известных как Navel orange. Размножаться этот сорт мог только путём прививания, поэтому все существующие сегодня в мире деревья навеля являются клоном того самого бразильского дерева.

----------


## Carlen

Прикольно. Но расстояния можно измерять попугаями, удавами или трамваями. А что касается кирпичей, то у вас получается все равно старый и добрый испытанный метр.
И снег в этом, например, году скрипел при - 10.

----------


## Justin

Для получения ложки меда (30 г) примерно 200 пчел должны собирать нектар в течение дня. Столько же пчел должны заниматься приемом нектара и обработкой его в улье. При этом часть пчел должны дополнительно вентилировать гнездо, чтобы быстрее шло испарение из нектара излишней воды.
__________________________________________________  ____________

Премия Стеллы (The TRUE Stella Awards) — это премия, ежегодно присуждающаяся за самое нелепое судебное решение в США. Названа она в честь Стеллы Либек, которая в 1992 году пролила на себя кофе в одном из ресторанов Макдоналдс, после чего подала на ресторан в суд, на котором присяжные присудили ей компенсацию в 2,9 миллиона долларов.
__________________________________________________  __
Полное имя куклы Барби — Барбара Миллисент Робертс.
__________________________________________________  ______
Постройка легендарного парохода «Титаник» обошлась примерно в 80 миллионов долларов по современным меркам. А стоимость легендарного художественного фильма о нём режиссёра Джеймса Кэмерона — в 2.5 раза больше.
__________________________________________________  _______
В операционных системах семейства Microsoft Windows невозможно использовать папки с именами PRN, AUX, NUL, COM1, COM2 и CON. Это ограничение осталось со времен операционных систем Microsoft DOS.
__________________________________________________  ______
Знак @ в разных странах неофициально называют по-разному: собака (Россия, Украина), улитка (Италия, Белоруссия, Корея), штрудель (Израиль), мышка (Китай), червяк (Венгрия), уточка (Греция), обезьяна (Болгария, Польша, Голландия, Сербия), кошачий хвост (Финляндия), водоворот (Япония), ухо луны (Казахстан).
__________________________________________________  ________

----------


## Justin

Кондитерские изделия «Kinder Surprise» продаются на 5 континентах в более 60 странах мира, однако шоколадное яйцо с сюрпризом-игрушкой запрещено к продаже в США, где согласно федеральному акту 1938 года нельзя вкладывать несъедобные предметы в продукты питания.
___________________________
Чтобы набрать аудиторию в более чем 50 миллионов человек радиовещанию потребовалось 38 лет, телевидению — 13 лет, Интернету — 4 года, социальной сети Fecebook — всего 2 года
________________________________
Неофициальное название нацистской Германии — «третий Рейх» (1934-1945 гг.). По идее нацистов «вторым Рейхом» была Германская империя Вильгельма I Гогенцоллерна (1871—1918 гг.), а «первым Рейхом» — Священная Римская империя германской нации (962-1806 гг.).
_______________________________
Гибрид от скрещивания осла и лошади — это мул. Гибрид от скрещивания жеребца и ослицы — лошак. Льва и тигрицы — лигр. Тигра и львицы — Тигон. Леопарда и львицы — Леопон. Ягуара и леопарда-самки — ягопард. Зебры и домашней лошади — зеброид. Зебры и осла — зебрул.
_________________________________
Отчество Кощея Бесcмертного — Трипетович.
___________________________________________

----------


## Justin

Если всех крыс, обитающих в мире, разделить поровну между людьми, то каждому человеку достанется 4 крысы.
__________________________________
В народной мексиканской песне "Кукарача" (La cucaracha, la cucaracha...) испанское слово "cucaracha" означает — "таракашка" (таракан).
___________________________________
Cамое быстрое наземное существо — гепард (115 км/ч). Самое быстрое морское существо — меч-рыба (130 км/ч). Самая быстрая птица (и вообще животное) в мире — сапсан или настоящий сокол (322 км/ч). Максимальная скорость человека в рывке при беге 48 км/ч.
_______________________
Образ аиста с младенцем возник в Северной Европе, где существовало поверье, что души нерожденных детей обитают в загадочном месте, полном озер, прудов, трясин и болот, и только аист может проникнуть в это место и взять душу ребенка, перенеся ее в мир живых людей. Таким образом, аист приносит души детей, а вовсе не их самих!
______________________
 Кофе «Копи Лювак» знаменито тем, что его зерна сначала проходят через пищевой тракт мусанг (разновидность грызунов). Зверьки поедают спелые плоды кофейного дерева, переваривают мякоть, и в ходе дефекации выделяют зёрнышки кофе, которые затем собираются людьми, моются, сушатся и обжариваются.
______________________
В 2010 году в социальной сети Facebook зарегистрировано 400 миллионов активных пользователей, из них 200 миллионов пользуются сетью ежедневно. В 2010 году компании пришлось увеличить число серверов вдвое по сравнению с прошлым годом, что составило 60000 мощных компьютеров.

----------


## Justin

По данным ООН, три самых богатых человека в мире владеют состояниями примерно равными богатствам 40 самых бедных стран.
______________________________________
Человек забывает около 90% всех своих сновидений. При этом 12% людей видят только черно-белые сны, а слепые от рождения люди "видят" только звуковые и "запаховые" сны.
______________________________________
Во внутреннем дворе зданиия Пентагона есть продуктовый магазин с названием "Эпицентр". По местной легенде именно в него якобы были нацелены советские ядерные ракеты в годы холодной войны. Советские военные аналитики были уверены, что это вход в бункер, так как в него постоянно заходило и выходило большое количество людей.
____________________________________
 Адвокат дьявола (лат. advocatus diaboli) — так называлась одна из должностей института канонизации католической церкви на протяжении 1587-1983 гг. Функция адвоката дьявола заключалась в том, что при решении вопроса о канонизации нового святого, он обязан был выставлять аргументы против этого.

----------


## Justin

Западноафриканское племя Матами играет в футбол человеческим черепом.
_______________
Законы Замбии запрещают туристам фотографировать пигмеев.
_______________
 Если в бутылку с "Coca-Cola" или "Pepsi-Cola" опустить конфеты "Mentos", то она взорвётся фонтаном.
________________
 Mitsubishi по-японски означает "три бриллианта". Daewoo - по-корейски "большая вселенная". Sanyo - по-китайски "три океана". Hyundai - по-корейски "настоящее" (время). И наконец, Nintendo составное из 3-ех японских иероглифов "Nin-ten-do", которые можно перевести как "небеса благославляют тяжелую работу".
_________________
Кофе в виде зелёных зёрен — второй крупнейший товар в международной торговле. На первом месте — нефть!
_________________
Полное название Лос-Анджелеса - "Еl Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula" (исп. Селение Девы Марии, царицы ангелов, на реке Порсьюнкула) состоит 55 букв, а его аббревиатура "LA" составляет 3,6% длины названия.
_________________

----------


## vova230

*Говорящий младенец*

Как сообщает газета "Жизнь", в России родился говорящий младенец. Родители новорожденного Степана – жители Норильска Родион и Лиза Бажеевы – потрясены необычайными способностями своего ребенка.

Сразу после появления на свет младенец, открыв глазенки, неожиданно отчетливо произнес: «Папа!»

- Я была поражена! То, что едва родившийся младенец заговорил, я слышала собственными ушами! – рассказала «Жизни» психолог-акушер муниципального больничного учреждения здравоохранения «Родильный дом» Норильска, принимавшая роды, Марина Панова. – Такого в Норильске, а я работаю в городе много лет (с 1986 года), никогда не было. Но это абсолютно реально!

Этот чрезвычайный случай с заговорившим после появления на свет мальчиком поставил в тупик врачей.

- Такие сложные слоги новорожденные не могут произнести, дети до месяца еще даже не гулят! - поражается Марина Панова. - Тем не менее это случилось. Я никогда об этом не забуду!

Через несколько минут после первого Степа произнес новое слово: «Мама!» А на следующий день его 17-летняя мама Лиза, ласково объяснявшая сыночку, что скоро придет папа, неожиданно услышала ответ: «Кто? Папа?»

Родители Степушки к беременности отнеслись со всей ответственностью: читали специальную литературу, слушали музыку, посещали курсы практики духовных родов.

----------


## PatR!oT

надо в утробе матери посмотреть что он там курил ))))

----------


## Justin

Итальянский вор просится обратно в тюрьму, поскольку жизнь за решеткой ему все же милее, чем жизнь с женой.

45-летний Луиджи Фолльеро пробыл в заключении один год, и еще один его отправили отбывать под домашним арестом. Однако уже через два дня он снова был под стенами тюрьмы Ponte San Leonardo, что под Неаполем. Он слезно просился в свою родную камеру, лишь бы не находиться рядом с женой.

"Она все время ворчит и упрекает меня", - сказал он охранникам.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Происхождение некоторых крылатых фраз 

1. В Древней Греции существовала мелкая монета лепта. В евангельской притче бедная вдова жертвует на строительство храма две последние лепты. Из притчи произошло выражение «внести свою лепту».

2. В старину гонцы, доставлявшие почту, зашивали под подкладку шапки или шляпы очень важные бумаги, или «дела», чтобы не привлекать внимания грабителей. Отсюда происходит выражение «дело в шляпе».

3. В старину отколотые от полена чурки — заготовки для деревянной посуды — называли баклушами. Их изготовление считалось лёгким, не требующим усилий и умения делом. Сейчас мы употребляем выражение «бить баклуши» для обозначения безделья.

4. В старину считали, что душа человека помещается в углублении между ключицами, ямочке на шее. В этом же месте на груди был обычай хранить деньги. Поэтому о бедном человеке говорят, что у него «за душой ничего нет».

5. В фельетоне Кольцова 1924 года рассказывалось о крупной афере, раскрытой при передаче концессии на эксплуатацию нефти в Калифорнии. В афере были замешаны самые высокопоставленные чиновники США. Здесь же было впервые употреблено выражение «дело пахнет керосином».

6. Во время возвышения Московского княжества с других городов взималась большая дань. Города направляли в Москву челобитчиков с жалобами на несправедливость. Царь иногда сурово наказывал жалобщиков для устрашения других. Отсюда, по одной из версий, произошло выражение «Москва слезам не верит».

7. Выражение «игра не стоит свеч» пришло из речи картёжников, говоривших так об очень небольшом выигрыше, который не окупает стоимости свечей, сгоревших во время игры. 

8. Знаменитую фразу Хрущёва «Я вам покажу кузькину мать!» на ассамблее ООН перевели буквально — «Kuzma’s mother». Смысл фразы был совершенно непонятен и от этого угроза приобрела совершенно зловещий характер. Впоследствии выражение «кузькина мать» использовалось также для обозначения атомных бомб СССР.

9. Ко всемирной выставке 1889 года в Париже было приурочено открытие похожей на гвоздь Эйфелевой башни, что произвело сенсацию. С тех пор в язык вошло выражение «гвоздь программы».

10. Когда апостолу Фоме рассказали о воскресении распятого Христа, он заявил: «...если не увижу на руках Его ран от гвоздей, и не вложу перста моего в раны Его, и не вложу руки моей в ребра Его, не поверю». Сегодня любого человека, которого трудно убедить в чём-либо, называют «Фомой неверующим».

11. Когда сын римского императора Веспасиана упрекнул его в том, что он ввёл налог на общественные уборные, император показал ему поступившие от этого налога деньги и спросил, пахнут ли они. Получив отрицательный ответ, Веспасиан сказал: «А ведь они — от мочи». Отсюда произошло выражение «деньги не пахнут».

12. Небольшой роговой бугорок на кончике языка у птиц, который помогает им склёвывать пищу, называется типун. Разрастание такого бугорка может быть признаком болезни. Твёрдые прыщики на языке человека названы типунами по аналогии с этими птичьими бугорками. По суеверным представлениям, типун обычно появляется у лживых людей. Отсюда и недоброе пожелание «типун тебе на язык».

----------


## antoha1990_xxx

Не все знают до сих зачем открывашка в банке)

----------

